# Health Problems



## pax949 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am retired but my husband although he is on Pension Credit in the UK due to his heart problem still has 3 and a half years until he officially retires. We spend our winters in Spain but would love to move here permanently. Someone said that he could claim health care on my Pension but that doesn't sound right to me. Does anyone know of any Health Insurance Companies that take on pre existing health problems? Also any general info that we would need to know?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

pax949 said:


> I am retired but my husband although he is on Pension Credit in the UK due to his heart problem still has 3 and a half years until he officially retires. We spend our winters in Spain but would love to move here permanently. Someone said that he could claim health care on my Pension but that doesn't sound right to me. Does anyone know of any Health Insurance Companies that take on pre existing health problems? Also any general info that we would need to know?


As long as one of you is in receipt of a state pension, healthcare in Spain or any other EU country is free for both of you. The non-pensioner is treated as a dependant.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pax949 said:


> I am retired but my husband although he is on Pension Credit in the UK due to his heart problem still has 3 and a half years until he officially retires. We spend our winters in Spain but would love to move here permanently. Someone said that he could claim health care on my Pension but that doesn't sound right to me. Does anyone know of any Health Insurance Companies that take on pre existing health problems? Also any general info that we would need to know?


Yes, as a resident in Spain if you are a pensioner then your husband and yourself would qualify for full state healthcare here.

You apply to DWP Newcastle for the necessary documentation, and then lodge it at the "DHS" offices in Spain.


----------



## pax949 (Dec 18, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes, as a resident in Spain if you are a pensioner then your husband and yourself would qualify for full state healthcare here.
> 
> You apply to DWP Newcastle for the necessary documentation, and then lodge it at the "DHS" offices in Spain.


Thanks for your response, that's a great to know. I assume that would cover any hospital care should he have any more trouble with his heart? (hopefully not though).


----------



## pax949 (Dec 18, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> As long as one of you is in receipt of a state pension, healthcare in Spain or any other EU country is free for both of you. The non-pensioner is treated as a dependant.


Thank you for your quick response and help. Much appreciated.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am an old git, I receive an old age pension from the U.K. I now live in the Canary Islands( which to the surprise of many is part of the E.U. and Spain) prior to my leaving England I obtained the said papers from the pension office in Newcastle.

I am now receiving free health care and free prescriptions here. My wife who is not yet a pensioner also receives the same. Apparently the DHSS in the U.K. pay an annual lump sum to the Spanish for each pensioner and each dependent.

The health car here is far superior to the N.H.S. in Yorkshire where I used to live.

Hope this will help,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

pax949 said:


> Thanks for your response, that's a great to know. I assume that would cover any hospital care should he have any more trouble with his heart? (hopefully not though).


Yes of course, everything you could possibly need. Spanish doctors and nurses are as good as anywhere in Europe, better than many places.

The only real difference between hospitals in the UK and Spain is that here the relatives are expected to take care of the patient's non-medical needs while they are in hospital, rather than the nursing staff. Plus the fact that there is no MRSA in hospitals here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Y Plus the fact that there is no MRSA in hospitals here.


Isn't there? 
Why's that then?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't there?
> Why's that then?


Oops - I was told that by a nurse a few years ago, should have checked first! It has made an appearance now, but the incidence is still much lower that of the UK. Possibly because there are fewer open wards here.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't there?
> Why's that then?


The hospital here is far cleaner, than some I have experienced in the U.K.

Could this be the reason?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Oops - I was told that by a nurse a few years ago, should have checked first! It has made an appearance now, but the incidence is still much lower that of the UK. Possibly because there are fewer open wards here.


Didn't mean it to sound accusing, was just wondering.
Good to know it's not so rife - not that I'm planning a hospital stay any time soon!

And yes, there don't seem to be such large wards here, about 4 people to a room, or even individual. My daughter was given an individual room (NHS) both times she was in hospital - thank goodness!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The sheer amount of chlorine they use in most of the hospitals I've been in would seem to have the bugs at bay !


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

pax949 said:


> Thanks for your response, that's a great to know. I assume that would cover any hospital care should he have any more trouble with his heart? (hopefully not though).


Yes, I have angina and still a UK citizen - and when I had a few problems earlier this year, I was given what was effectively a free MOT at Elche Hospital. I was there for four days in a two-bed ward and it did wonders for improving my Spanish!

My only complaint was that the food was terrible. I know salt is supposed to be bad for me, but I just CAN'T do without it!


----------

